# Faire un groupe..?  De quelles façons



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Bon vu que nos Frères ont un Cercle...    Nous Soeurs des Forums souhaiterions créer aussi un Cercle... enfin un groupe de discussion....      


Comment faut-il procéder... ?


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2005)

Comme ceci (fig.1) puis comme cela (fig.2).

Tu peux aussi faire ça (fig.3), ça le fait bien.


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Comme ceci (fig.1) puis comme cela (fig.2).
> 
> Tu peux aussi faire ça (fig.3), ça le fait bien.


 

Très drôle... iMAx...  

MAis si je voulais des réponses sérieuses ;:rose:  j'aurai peut être dû poster dans le BAr...pour en avoir... ?


----------



## lumai (9 Juin 2005)

En tout cas la FAQ n'en dit pas un mot...


----------



## benjamin (9 Juin 2005)

C'est un _projet_, pour l'heure, interne (et fort sérieux, assurément).
Il pourrait être, toutefois, étendu. Dans ce cas, il faudra un dossier solide (l'étude de cas sera rigoureuse) et un chef de groupe motivé, qui gèrera les admissions.
Je sens qu'on va se marrer cet été


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est un _projet_, pour l'heure, interne (et fort sérieux, assurément).
> Il pourrait être, toutefois, étendu. Dans ce cas, il faudra un dossier solide (l'étude de cas sera rigoureuse) et un chef de groupe motivé, qui gèrera les admissions.
> Je sens qu'on va se marrer cet été


 

merci de cette prompte réponse...    j'espère que tu nous donneras plus de détails...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

ça ça m'intéresse !!!!!!




PPPPPPPPPPPPDDDDDDDDDFFFFFFFFFFFFF   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu que nos Frères ont un Cercle...



À l'exception, bien sûr, de mon richissime oncle Cristobal, tout récemment rentré de voyage après une opération du postérieur.
Merci pour ce constat clinique d'une particularité anatomique qui ne cesse de m'enchanter.  :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> un chef de groupe motivé, qui gèrera les admissions.



C'est trop d'honneur : j'essaierai d'être digne de la tâche... (larme).

Donc madame Macelene postule à tout va ? passez donc à côté, chère madame.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

Donc elle veut créer un cercle...

Quel diamètre tu le veux ton cercle ?

Parce que faut prévoir, si y a du monde qui veut rentrer, et que tu as pris trop petit, z'allez être les unes sur les autres, et ça va ressembler à un porno italien..

Je me propose pour faire la porte, la sécurité c'est important !


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je me propose pour faire la porte, la sécurité c'est important !


Le cercle de sonnyboy me semble restreint, mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle de sonnyboy me semble restreint, mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression.



Ce n'est pas qu'une impression : Monsieur sonnyboy n'aime pas la vulgarité.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

me chere elene, sache que tu as tout mon soutien pour
voir enfin le jours des cercles des soeurs 

marre de ces machos a 4 sous   

le diametre?  

toujours plus .....* de ce que les hommes pouvent penser     



....* là , je  laisse a votre guise , mettre un plus ou un moins 
selon votre convenience


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

Si c'est pas malheureux de se faire traiter de matcho à quatre sous...

Enfin n'en parlons plus, chacun son cercle et les vaches seront bien gardées.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

y a 3 candidates sur la liste


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

Vous le voulez de quelle forme votre cercle ???

:mouais:


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

mais est ce qu'on aura notre nom en rose ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin n'en parlons plus, chacun son cercle et les vaches seront bien gardées.


traitre....


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> mais est ce qu'on aura notre nom en rose ?


 Pour l'instant y a que SM qui l'a en noir son nom, non?? j'en ai pas vu d'autres...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop d'honneur : j'essaierai d'être digne de la tâche... (larme).
> 
> Donc madame Macelene postule à tout va ? passez donc à côté, chère madame.



Dons  tu crois que tu vas être le portier de notre cercle....?    mais non pas du tout...  faut montrer patte blanche avant...    





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> me chere elene, sache que tu as tout mon soutien pour
> voir enfin le jours des cercles des soeurs
> 
> marre de ces machos a 4 sous
> ...




:style: Roobertav tu es des nôtres...    





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc elle veut créer un cercle...
> 
> 
> Je me propose pour faire la porte, la sécurité c'est important !



Bne voilà il ne manquait plus que toi....      




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a 3 candidates sur la liste



Non non, nous sommes quatre bientôt  beaucoup plus...


----------



## valoriel (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça ça m'intéresse !!!!!!


  

Moi aussi   

En plus, on est déjà une vingtaine :love: 


*PDF
POOOOOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAA​ *


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> mais est ce qu'on aura notre nom en rose ?




*Oui tu as dis rose...  *   ç'est bien ça.....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a 3 candidates sur la liste



C'est qu'un tout petit cerclounet ça...

Ceci dit, même à trois elles seraient capables de se mettre sur la gueule....

Pas mal comme concept ça d'ailleur :

Un cercle, trois poissones dont je tairai le nom (cabillaud salé...) et nous autour, baston, et celle qui gagne à le droit de la fermer jusqu'au lendemain.

On peut améliorer en recouvrant le sol de gelée de groseilles...

Ouais, ouais on va vous en faire un de cercle, mes poules !


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Oui tu as dis rose...  *   ç'est bien ça.....


Plus ça va, moins je regrette d'être un bleu.   

À+


----------



## rezba (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça va, moins je regrette d'être un bleu.
> 
> À+



Hé ben, c'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

un triangle, un triangle...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça va, moins je regrette d'être un bleu.
> 
> À+



ça tombe bien j'adore le bleu (marine...)


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben, c'est pas trop tôt !



qu'il se révèle enfin...       tout bleu ...  au bord de la crise d'apoplexie...


----------



## katelijn (9 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me chere elene, sache que tu as tout mon soutien pour
> voir enfin le jours des cercles des soeurs
> 
> marre de ces machos a 4 sous
> ...



ben voui, depuis le temps qu'ils nous expliquent que 25 cm c'est 4 en réalité*

* Pour se garer par exemple :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

bon ok c'est 4, pour se garer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un cercle, trois poissones dont je tairai le nom (cabillaud salé...) et nous autour, baston, et celle qui gagne à le droit de la fermer jusqu'au lendemain.



Le bar de mes rêves !... (larme + soupir)


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le bar de mes rêves !... (larme + soupir)




Ben change de poissonnerie mon grand  Personne te retient..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Message supprimé par son auteur.


----------



## rezba (9 Juin 2005)

Faut-il que je vous rappelle que vous n'êtes pas au Bar, justement ?


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais ma chérie, je n'ai pas besoin d'un cercle moi... J'ai le bar. Être ivrogne, c'est à la portée du premier venu, mais savoir boire, c'est autre chose.




ben c'est juste que tu radotes un peu quand tu bois...
mais l'herbe est toujours plus verte ailleurs tu sais...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il que je vous rappelle que vous n'êtes pas au Bar, justement ?



ah !!! bon ???     Mince me suis encore gourrée de forum...


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien j'adore le bleu (marine...)


Là je m'interrogeais. :mouais: 





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> qu'il se révèle enfin...       tout bleu ...  au bord de la crise d'apoplexie...


Là je te reconnais.   

À+


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il que je vous rappelle que vous n'êtes pas au Bar, justement ?


Bah, on a vu encore récemment tes capacités de déménageur.  



À+


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'interrogeais. :mouais: Là je te reconnais.
> 
> À+




*Réanimation... *  c'est une de mes spécialités...


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Réanimation... *  c'est une de mes spécialités...


Argggh, je défaille. :sick:



À+


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Argggh, je défaille. :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 
C'est une des miennes aussi 

Alors?


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

Je sais pas si on va finir au bar, mais là c'est l'hosto pour l'instant


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si on va finir au bar


 
Ayé!


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si on va finir au bar, mais là c'est l'hosto pour l'instant



Oui, mais bon, un hosto au bar il fallait au moins ça ...       

ça tombe bien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2005)

tiens, quelqu'un vient de pousser la porte du bar... il y a comme une odeur d'ether d'un coup...


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon, un hosto au bar il fallait au moins ça ...
> 
> ça tombe bien



tu ouvres un fil Elene ?


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, quelqu'un vient de pousser la porte du bar... il y a comme une odeur d'ether d'un coup...




ah !!!!!    c'est donc toi *Georges.C*  ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, c'est pour une urgence. :hosto:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah !!!!!    c'est donc toi *Georges.C*  ...



ha ba non... finalement je vois pas...


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, c'est pour une urgence. :hosto:


Ah, te voilà toi.  Dis donc, il y a les dames qui demandent très sérieusement de monter un club de couture et il y a un goujat qui les a envoyées au Bar. Tu ferais bien de mener une enquête, c'est intoléraaaaable. 



À+


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, te voilà toi.  Dis donc, il y a les dames qui demandent très sérieusement de monter un club de couture et il y a un goujat qui les a envoyées au Bar. Tu ferais bien de mener une enquête, c'est intoléraaaaable.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Note: demander à Benjamin d'ouvrir un sous-forum du Bar: L'Hôpital.


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, te voilà toi.  Dis donc, il y a les dames qui demandent très sérieusement de monter un club de couture et il y a un goujat qui les a envoyées au Bar. Tu ferais bien de mener une enquête, c'est intoléraaaaable.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Au bar comme tu y vas   Non juste un truc genre thés dansants voyons..


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il que je vous rappelle que vous n'êtes pas au Bar, justement ?


resultat le thread a migré!! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant y a que SM qui l'a en noir son nom, non?? j'en ai pas vu d'autres...



pourtant, il y a AEs canal historique en noir aussi....
et dans le cas des Modos, super modo et admin, la couleur ne change pas, mais on peut voir qui en fait partie grace au profil d'utilisateur de chaqu'un.....

j'en compte 5 au jour d'aujourd'hui......  

c'est vrai que maintenant que je sais ce que c'est (merci pour les info SM....)
je trouve ça tres sympa....mais si ça ce generalise trop, ça ne ressemblera plus a grand chose....
hormis dans le cas des demoiselles, en voila une bonne idée Helene....
je vous soutiens.....bonne chance....


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, c'est pour une urgence. :hosto:











Bouge pas ...   j'arriiiiiiveeeeeeeeuuuuuu     ​


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hormis dans le cas des demoiselles, en voila une bonne idée Helene....
> je vous soutiens.....bonne chance....




Merci stook 

ceci dit j'ai toujours été pour la mixité moi...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

:hosto: :modo:  _

*WebO:* - Bonjour Dr MacElene
*Dr Macelene:* - M. WebO, on a examiné votre cas: nous devons vous garder pour une durée indeterminée. Les infirmières sont à votre disp... vont s'occuper de vous...
- Mais heu... c'est grave docteur?  
- Le diagnostic n'est pas établi, mais vous êtes Suisse.
- Ah? Et? :mouais:
- Nous devrons procéder à une anesthésie générale, le Dr jpmiss s'en chargera
- :hein: 

 :hosto: :modo: _


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci stook
> 
> ceci dit j'ai toujours été pour la mixité moi...



de rien...

mais, tu as raison, melangeons nous.....  
d'ailleurs, Helene donne bien l'exemple ci-dessus........


non, mais dans le fond, j'ai bien eu l'idée de 2-3 groupes....mais si tout le monde fait partie d'un groupe...... :mouais: 
en tout cas, Benjamin, si tu veux etendre le projet au dela du groupe actuel et de celui proposé ici...
fait moi signe....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: :modo:  _
> 
> *WebO:* - Bonjour Dr MacElene
> *Dr Macelene:* - M. WebO, on a examiné votre cas: nous devons vous garder pour une durée indeterminée. Les infirmières sont à votre disp... vont s'occuper de vous...
> ...






			
				 le Vbul...comme d'hab. a dit:
			
		

> tu le sais Stook, tu le sais mais tu essaies , donc je te rappelle que tu dois donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver., meme si son intervention le merite...désolé...



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: :modo:  _
> 
> *WebO:* - Bonjour Dr MacElene
> *Dr Macelene:* - M. WebO, on a examiné votre cas: nous devons vous garder pour une durée indeterminée. Les infirmières sont à votre disp... vont s'occuper de vous...
> ...





Une fois le diagnostic établi, le traitement doit être instauré le plus rapidement possible après le début des symptômes....  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une fois le diagnostic établi, le traitement doit être instauré le plus rapidement possible après le début des symptômes....  :hosto:  :hosto:



C'est noté: je suis désormais entre les mains... de la _médecine_. :hosto:


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

Euh elene t'as ton diplôme de MNS aussi ? 


Pour stook : pique nique à la Franqui, samedi midi.. mini mini aes sudiste..


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour stook : pique nique à la Franqui, samedi midi.. mini mini aes sudiste..



super, une mini mini....
ok, j'en suis....(normalement, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de changement d'ici là....)
je t'en parle demain....ou je t'appelle samedi matin....enfin, comme ça te va...merci pour l'invit...

ps: Y aura WebO?....


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Euh elene t'as ton diplôme de MNS aussi ?
> 
> 
> Pour stook : pique nique à la Franqui, samedi midi.. mini mini aes sudiste..




j'ai pas les poumons, mais le maillot de bain...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> : Y aura WebO?....



Z'arrêtez de me faire envie...        :love:


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: Y aura WebO?....


Il est entre les mains de la ... _médecine._ En général, c'est fatal. 

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les poumons, mais le maillot de bain...



dommage, l'inverse marche aussi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Z'arrêtez de me faire envie...        :love:



qui parle d'envie, petit coup de TGV et tu dors a la maison....  
ok, j'arrete, sinon, tu vas dire que je te fais languette....    

@Bilbo...


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Z'arrêtez de me faire envie...        :love:


C'est ce que j'arrête pas de me dire aussi      :rateau:


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il est entre les *mains* de la ... _médecine._ En général, c'est fatal.
> 
> À+




note que sans les mains...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qui parle d'envie, petit coup de TGV et tu dors a la maison....



Ouais, c'est ça...    Petit coup de TGV...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

Z'inquietez pas, une date pour une AES sudiste est en cours de reflexion....(  golf )
on en reparle tres peu apres l'ete.....et on compte tous sur vous.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est ça...    Petit coup de TGV...



faut dire que j'oublie trop souvent que certain paie le TGV......  
mais bon.....moi je propose des trucs comme ça.....650 bornes pour un pique-nique....ce serait un record....


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> note que sans les mains...


Mais j'avais noté.  

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

bon, si ça continue comme ça, je vais faire mes 5000 ici..... :hein: 
bonne nuit a tous.....et ok, pour samedi....
bonne chance pour ton groupe...


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Z'inquietez pas, une date pour une AES sudiste est en cours de reflexion...


_Oh c'est pas une question qu'il y en aie une, c'est question de pouvoir y aller..._

Ou alors, pour rester dans le sujet (tu parles), je m'arrange pour me casser un truc et vous venez me chercher en ambulance ?


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Oh c'est pas une question qu'il y en aie une, c'est question de pouvoir y aller..._
> 
> Ou alors, pour rester dans le sujet (tu parles), je m'arrange pour me casser un truc et vous venez me chercher en ambulance ?



bon je commande l'ambulance...   on prend MAdonna...   Loudjena et moi ...   au volant  Stook...


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

Ou ou ou ou ou l'hélicoptère macgé non ? J'ai confiance dans le pilote: je lui ai tout appris  :love: :love: :love:
(La flemme de retrouver le thread )
(en fait non pas la flemme)


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

Oui mais moi je voudrais un smiley avec mes cheveux au vent en échange 


Bon c'est l'heure de la relève. l'équipe de nuit va pas tarder.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou ou ou ou ou l'hélicoptère macgé non ? J'ai confiance dans le pilote: je lui ai tout appris  :love: :love: :love:
> (La flemme de retrouver le thread )




 :love:  :love:  :love: 

t'inquiete, on en reparlera....et on fera en sorte que tu puisse etre là...

bonne nuit a tous...( je prefere le train a l'helico....je sais pas pourquoi...mais j'ai plus confiance..  )


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

Tiens ça me fait penser à cet extrait d'une capsule des 2 minutes du peuple  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Bien, je crois que la demande a perdu toute crédibilité (depuis un moment déjà...) on peut passer à autre chose.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juin 2005)

Bah non on passe pas à autre chose!!!   Moi aussi je veux entrer dans le cercle des bonnes soeur du forum!!!  :love: Macelene?? C'est où pour la candidature???


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

ça n'ajoutera rien à la crédibilité de la demande...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

des jalouses, rien que des jalouses


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

bof, de toute façon, cercle ou pas on sait qui c'est qui fini par l'avoir dans l'oigne...


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

en voilà qui comprend les filles


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> bof, de toute façon, cercle ou pas on sait qui c'est qui fini par l'avoir dans l'oigne...



Ca semble évident.


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des jalouses, rien que des jalouses



ben toi tu connais les filles...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca semble évident.



Ah tu vois...

C'est comme la constitution, cette phrase superbe peut s'appliquer à bien des sujets !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, te voilà toi.  Dis donc, il y a les dames qui demandent très sérieusement de *monter un club de couture* et il y a un goujat qui les a envoyées au Bar. Tu ferais bien de mener une enquête, c'est intoléraaaaable.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




mon cher coco , si t'as besoin de recoudre tes boutons je te conseille
soit d'aller voir TA maman
soit les boutons a presssion ou la fermeture eclair


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben toi tu connais les filles...




lequelles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Arrêtez avec le discours féministe à la con.

Plus vous voulez qu'on fasse des choses, plus on va s'apercevoir que ça aussi on le fait mieux que vous, et moins il vous restera de possibilités d'exister.

Enfin moi ce que j'en disais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez avec le discours féministe à la con.
> 
> Plus vous voulez qu'on fasse des choses, plus on va s'apercevoir que ça aussi on le fait mieux que vous, et moins il vous restera de possibilités d'exister.
> 
> Enfin moi ce que j'en disais...




tout a fait d'accord !!!!!!     

n'est pas des hommes le plus grands couturiers de notre planete ?


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus vous voulez qu'on fasse des choses, plus on va s'apercevoir que ça aussi on le fait mieux que vous,


Hé, ho, doucement, dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment. 

  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hé, ho, doucement, dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



t'as peur de ne plus trouver pesonne pour te faire la couture?


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hé, ho, doucement, dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




ouais...  dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment....


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

heureusement que Bilbo est la quand meme.


Ca va pas bien ou quoi sonny ???


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez avec le discours féministe à la con.
> 
> Plus vous voulez qu'on fasse des choses, plus on va s'apercevoir que ça aussi on le fait mieux que vous, et moins il vous restera de possibilités d'exister.
> 
> Enfin moi ce que j'en disais...




  tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi... 

File sur ton canapé...  là tu existes au moins


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Bon j'pourrais quand meme rentrer dans le cercle des nanas ? :love:

Ou juste dans les douches, j'demande pas d'avoir acces a tout


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

un groupe de rap ! quelle bonne idée ! je vous offfre l'hébergement pour vos prod


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

on dirait G.Moroder ton avatar supermoquette


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

En voilà un homme cultivé !!!


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'pourrais quand meme rentrer dans le cercle des nanas ? :love:
> 
> Ou juste dans les douches, j'demande pas d'avoir acces a tout





Ben oui Mon BAssou...  bien  sur  dans les douches...  pas de problèmes...  :love:     


Les vieux phantasmes ont la vie dure... Ya des douches chez les frères des Forums...?   ...


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

c bien ce que je me disais  







petit cachotier va on aime la disco alors


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Mon BAssou...  bien  sur  dans les douches...  pas de problèmes...  :love:
> 
> 
> Les vieux phantasmes ont la vie dure... Ya des douches chez les frères des Forums...?   ...






Pour Webo...  la graphie de Phantasme vient du grec Phantasma, on peut aussi écrire fantasme,  les deux sont valables...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour Webo...  la graphie de Phantasme vient du grec Phantasma, on peut aussi écrire fantasme,  les deux sont valables...



Me suis pas levé pour rien. :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> c bien ce que je me disais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouh mais on est en plein les annees 80 a ce que je vois ici   

Genre la pochette de disque bien kitsch  :rateau:

Mouarf ! Giorgio  trop fort 

Tu distribues des autographes SM ? :bebe:


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> on dirait G.Moroder ton avatar supermoquette





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me suis pas levé pour rien. :rose:


Aujourd'hui, on se cultive.  On n'aura pas trop du week-end pour digérer tout ça. 

À+


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un homme cultivé !!!




traduisez



			
				le supermoquette facile a dit:
			
		

> je suis un homme qui cultive, chaleur, humidité et lumière, il n'y a rien de mieux pour le trèfle a 5 feuilles


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Mon BAssou... bien sur dans les douches... pas de problèmes... :love:
> 
> 
> Les vieux phantasmes ont la vie dure... Ya des douches chez les frères des Forums...?  ...


 
M'en fou si y'en a ou pas chez les freres du forum, c'est chez les soeurs que ca m'interresse 

Comme ca je pourrais vous frotter le dos :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'pourrais quand meme rentrer dans le cercle des nanas ? :love:
> 
> Ou juste dans les douches, j'demande pas d'avoir acces a tout





pas de probleme    tu as en ta possession la creme a recurer et l' eponge ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme  tu as en ta possession la creme a recurer et l' eponge ?


 
Y'en a qui ont de ces plaisirs masochistes... Enfin si tu veux vraiment, je pourrais toujours te frotter le dos avec de l'ajax et une spontex


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme    tu as en ta possession la creme a recurer et l' eponge ?




il te l'offre avec bon coeur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, on se cultive.  On n'aura pas trop du week-end pour digérer tout ça.
> 
> À+




ça tombe bien au contraire, la meteo est assez grisatre* !!!  




*donc, pas trop des jupettes a mater !!


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme    tu as en ta possession la creme a recurer et l' eponge ?


Hé, ho, doucement, dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment. 

  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui ont de ces plaisirs masochistes... Enfin si tu veux vraiment, je pourrais toujours te frotter le dos avec de l'ajax et une spontex




pffffffffff 


voila qu'il me prends pour une nana de........marbre !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

on pourrait faire un cercle mixte dans le fond...  BAssou nous frotte le dos...  Sm fait le  guetteur...


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

j'ai un pola si ca peut aider


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi...
> 
> File sur ton canapé...  là tu existes au moins



C'est marrant comme c'est facile de les énerver...

Y a le profil type, de la rancunière, déçue, chianto-casseburne, revancharde.

Et quand on est en présence d'un de ses petits êtres, il est d'une simplicité effarante de la faire sortir de ses gonds déjà usés par de trop nombreuses sorties.

Enfin, moi ce que j'en disais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hé, ho, doucement, dou-ou-ou-ou-ce-ment.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




maintenant je suis sure : bilbo n'est pas strasbourgeois de naissance 
il est né dans l'etat a coté


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant comme c'est facile de les énerver...
> 
> Et quand on est en présence d'un de ses petits êtres, il est d'une simplicité effarante de la faire sortir de ses gonds déjà usés par de trop nombreuses sorties.
> .




que veux tu mon cher sonny !!!  

pas tout le monde se la ferme et va dans la cuisine sans piffer mot !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que veux tu mon cher sonny !!!
> 
> pas tout le monde se la ferme et va dans la cuisine sans piffer mot !!!



Il est bien entendu que le monde ne marche pas comme ça Robetav, bien entendu aussi que dans l'immense majorité des cas, lorsque je tiens ce genre de propos c'est en plaisantant.

Par contre, je pense qu'il est indescent pour les femmes européennes de la ramener exagérément avec le feminisme, l'égalité et ce genre de conneries plus ou moins fumeuses.

Pour les plus concernées, je repete qu'il existe de trés nombreux endroits dans le monde, ou les Sonnyboy ne plaisantent pas, et sont armés.

Y a du boulot donc.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien entendu que le monde ne marche pas comme ça Robetav, bien entendu aussi que dans l'immense majorité des cas, lorsque je tiens ce genre de propos c'est en plaisantant.
> 
> Par contre, je pense qu'il est indescent pour les femmes européennes de la ramener exagérément avec le feminisme, l'égalité et ce genre de conneries plus ou moins fumeuses.
> 
> ...



Ouai enfin faut pas niveler par le bas non plus .... Ce qui n'est pas normal c'est ces endroits dans le monde dont tu parles. Et non des femmes qui ralent ici. 

Je me sens pas du tout opressée en tant que fille en France, mais un jour j'ai discuté avec des Françaises parties vivrent en Ecosse, elles ont toute affirmé que la femme était beaucoup plus "libre" et respectée en Ecosse qu'en France...  Je sais pas ce qu'elles ont voulut dire, mais apperement on peut faire toujours mieux.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a du boulot donc.



OUI !! Relancer les manufactures d'armes !!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> mais apperement on peut faire toujours mieux.



Oui, mais en voulant faire mieux faut voir à part agacer non plus.

Donc savoir reconnaitre les combats ou ils sont, et en l'occurence pas dans mes propos.


----------



## Nexka (10 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> OUI !! Relancer les manufactures d'armes !!



   


Pffff


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais en voulant faire mieux faut voir à part agacer non plus.
> 
> Donc savoir reconnaitre les combats ou ils sont, et en l'occurence pas dans mes propos.


 
Il est beau quand il parle serieux mon lapinou :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau quand il parle serieux mon lapinou :love:



Gourmande !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc savoir reconnaitre les combats ou ils sont, et en l'occurence pas dans mes propos.




le jour que je te prendra au serieux sera celui
où j'aura fait un gateau moi meme et mis en marche le  four   

je t'assure, ce jour est encore lontain !!!!


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le jour que je te prendra au serieux sera celui
> où j'aura fait un gateau moi meme et mis en marche le  four
> 
> je t'assure, ce jour est encore lontain !!!!



Premier pas: trouver le manuel du four!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Premier pas: trouver le manuel du four!




nan, le manuel je sais où il est : a coté du four !!!!!      


il faudrait plutot me donner 1000 et 1 raison pour depoussierer le livre de cuisine 
qu'on m'as offert (qui ?) il y a pas mal d'années
me dire pourquoi je devrais m'asperger de farine , oeuf, ect ect et passer 2 h a tout nettoyer 
quand mon patissier en bas fait des sublimes gateaux !!!!


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan, le manuel je sais où il est : a coté du four !!!!!
> 
> 
> il faudrait plutot me donner 1000 et 1 raison pour depoussierer le livre de cuisine
> qu'on m'as offert (qui ?) il y a pas mal d'années



Jette le, ça ira plus vite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Jette le, ça ira plus vite




quoi jeter?

le four? le livre? le patissier?       


où tu parle de tout mon electromenager ......si si j'ai tout ....qui prends  la poussiere


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'pourrais quand meme rentrer dans le cercle des nanas ? :love:...
> Ou juste dans les douches, j'demande pas d'avoir acces a tout



ça va finir en Boys Band ce truc...    :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça va finir en Boys Band ce truc...    :love:



Dans ce cas, il faudra impérativement que y intégrer la chag.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, il faudra impérativement que y intégrer la chag.



Si oui, est-ce qu'on peut les avoir pour une fête d'anniversaire ? Dans un gâteau ? À la crême ? Nus ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si oui, est-ce qu'on peut les avoir pour une fête d'anniversaire ? Dans un gâteau ? À la crême ? Nus ? :love:



Mais tu n'as que le sexe à la bouche mon garçon ?!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'as que le sexe à la bouche mon garçon ?!



Elle est donc si longue que ça? :affraid:


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'as que le sexe à la bouche mon garçon ?!



Toujours à parler de cul sur ces forums.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Toujours à parler de cul sur ces forums.



Tiens, un(e) intellectuel(le)... C'est complet !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est donc si longue que ça? :affraid:



WebO ! Je suis profondément choqué... Je ne m'attendais pas à ça de ta part. 

(La réponse est oui).   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un(e) intellectuel(le)... C'est complet !



Et oui, je pense que j'aurais même pas besoin de m'en occuper moi même !!!


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

Pas si sur.


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est donc si longue que ça? :affraid:



oui d'ailleurs ça lui sert de costume pour le Carnaval de Nice...   Il se la met dans l'oreille  et hop déguisé en pompe à essence...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

De toute façon croire que je pourrais "m'occuper" de qui que se soit, serait me preter des pouvoirs que je n'ai pas.

Tout le monde sait ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui d'ailleurs ça lui sert de costume pour le Carnaval de Nice... Il se la met dans l'oreille et hop déguisé en pompe à essence...



Elle est superbe !!!

Superbe !

Vite un artiste, il faut procéder à l'érection d'une statue, ça lui fera plaisir...

J'me comprends...


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vite un artiste, il faut procéder à *l'érection* d'une statue, ça lui fera plaisir...


Pas la peine, je bande déjà


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine, je bande déjà




:affraid:



Sécurité !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> WebO ! Je suis profondément choqué... Je ne m'attendais pas à ça de ta part.



J'y vais au compte-gouttes, c'est pour ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> Sécurité !



ça j'aurais pu le dire !

Bravo !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais au compte-gouttes, c'est pour ça.



Ouais ben ça fait chere la goutte quand même...


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça j'aurais pu le dire !
> 
> Bravo !



Oui enfin de là à dire que le clonage est réussi...  
Je suis curieux de voir à quoi ça ressemble une sonnygirl chauve avec un bouc, et des seins (enfin ça, sonny en a aussi hein, faut pas croire, mais il ne les exhibe pas, il est très prude :rose: :rateau: )...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin de là à dire que le clonage est réussi...
> Je suis curieux de voir à quoi ça ressemble une sonnygirl chauve avec un bouc, et des seins (enfin ça, sonny en a aussi hein, faut pas croire, mais il ne les exhibe pas, il est très prude :rose: :rateau: )...



Tout à fait je fais du 120 bonnet A...

Mais j'embrasse pas.


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'embrasse pas


Du moment que tu abrases


----------



## sonnygirl (10 Juin 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait je fais du 120 bonnet A...
> 
> Mais j'embrasse pas.



Oui mais quel *A* !!  :love:  :love: 
_La Vénus peut toujours se gratter._


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Tombe le futal on t'a dit toi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 iMax tu sors :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait je fais du 120 bonnet A...
> 
> Mais j'embrasse pas.



Vaut mieux pas, on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver en se penchant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

recentrons le sujet   

alors elene , on t'as donnée les indications a suivre pour ouvrire le "cercle des soeurs" ?   

est que on va accepter bas comme nettoyeur (et pas voyeur) des nos douches?   

et SM comme videur?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

recentrons le sujet   

alors elene , on t'as donnée les indications a suivre pour ouvrire le "cercle des soeurs" ?   

est que on va accepter bass comme nettoyeur (et pas voyeur) des nos douches?   

et SM comme videur?


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

Ce n'est plus du recentrage mais du martelage là !! :affraid:


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et SM comme videur?


Ça me va, il est corruptible. 

À+


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> recentrons le sujet
> 
> alors elene , on t'as donnée les indications a suivre pour ouvrire le "cercle des soeurs" ?
> 
> ...




et moi comme gérant


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

je veux bien passer le balais, si y a besoin....


----------



## valoriel (10 Juin 2005)

Bougez pas, j'appel les moeurs...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Et qui s'occupe des formalités pour la licence IV?


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> recentrons le sujet
> 
> alors elene , on t'as donnée les indications a suivre pour ouvrire le "cercle des soeurs" ?
> 
> ...



toujours pas de nouvelles..   *LEs Gugusses en Rouge*©  semblent étudier le truc...   


Ils ont dit dans le courant de l'été...   on a de la marge pour recruter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Dites donc, les filles, j'trouve que ça tourne un peu en rond, votre histoire de cercle, là !


----------



## valoriel (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, les filles, j'trouve que ça tourne un peu en rond, votre histoire de cercle, là !


C'est la fameuse quadrature du cercle


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fameuse quadrature du cercle



J'te fais confiance, t'en connais un rayon !


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, les filles, j'trouve que ça tourne un peu en rond, votre histoire de cercle, là !


mmmm mouais ya di flood dans l'air .... ça va finir avec sonnyboy ou avec finn!! soit du flood sans fin , soit la fin!!


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant y a que SM qui l'a en noir son nom, non?? j'en ai pas vu d'autres...


 effectivement, c'est pas un cercle, c'est un nombril.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

donc un cercle


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm mouais ya di flood dans l'air .... ça va finir avec sonnyboy ou avec finn!! soit du flood sans fin , soit la fin!!



Rhooo l'autre, eeh ! Floudre, j'saurais même pas comment faire


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> donc un cercle


   l'univers est courbe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mmmm mouais ya di flood dans l'air .... ça va finir avec sonnyboy ou avec finn!! soit du flood sans fin , soit la fin!!




plait-il ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2005)

Pardon ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?


ferme ce sujet, efface le même :love:


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pardon ?


tu voulais dire par ici les dons ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?




Non, ça ne plaît pas.


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça ne plaît pas.


 tant pis


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tant pis


Ou tant mieux  

C'est selon...


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

oui, ça dépend...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça dépend...



C'est qui qu'a été pendu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Dix pages pour savoir comment faire un groupe... Je t'enverrais tout ça s'instruire dans une boîte à partouze moi ! D'ailleurs, ça leur f'rait p'têt pas d'mal...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dix pages pour savoir comment faire un groupe...




desolé de te contredire   

10 pages et on sait pas encore comment former un groupe !!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé de te contredire
> 
> 10 pages et on sait pas encore comment former un groupe !!!


on se prend *toutes* par la main et on forme une grande ronde    :rose:


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on se prend *tous* par la main et on forme une grande ronde    :rose:


toutes!! 

On n'a rien avoir dans vos histoires de filles


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Histoires de Filles...    toi même      


En tous cas mes bien *Chères S½urs* je viens de déposer uune demande d'admission dans le cercle très fermé des *Bien chers Frères du foruM...*    


On va voir comment ça fonctionne ce truc ...    pour y être intrôniser ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour y être intrôniser ...



Prevoir tube de corps gras.


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Prevoir tube de corps gras.



NON....     ceinture de chasteté...


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dix pages pour savoir comment faire un groupe... Je t'enverrais tout ça s'instruire dans une boîte à partouze moi ! D'ailleurs, ça leur f'rait p'têt pas d'mal...


 ben un peu comme ça


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Alors t'es pas prete de te faire introniser, enfin je dis ca, j'en suis pas mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Histoires de Filles...    toi même
> 
> 
> En tous cas mes bien *Chères S½urs* je viens de déposer uune demande d'admission dans le cercle très fermé des *Bien chers Frères du foruM...*
> ...


Macélène, candidat(e) no 5476


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Macélène, candidat(e) no 5476


 

pff, trop de monde


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pff, trop de monde



t'as raison...    une fois qu'ils feront tous partie du Cercle on aura la paix...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas mes bien *Chères S½urs* je viens de déposer uune demande d'admission dans le cercle très fermé des *Bien chers Frères du foruM...*




si tu y parviens fais moi savoir comment c'est la dedans   

si c'est juste pour depoussierer des cranes chauve ou des longues barbes
je ne crois pas que cela m'interesse beaucoup


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

C'est un lounge ma foi assez agréable


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu y parviens fais moi savoir comment c'est la dedans
> 
> si c'est juste pour depoussierer des cranes chauve ou des longues barbes
> je ne crois pas que cela m'interesse beaucoup


T'as raison. Pour ma part, j'ai encore pas mal de cheveux et je me rase tous les jours. Tu peux rester au bar. Il y a plus de monde.   

À+


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un lounge ma foi assez agréable


 pas trop seul ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

non non, parfois amok ramène une demoiselle de la salle de repos des modos, là c'est une rousse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. Pour ma part, j'ai encore pas mal de cheveux et je me rase tous les jours. Tu peux rester au bar. Il y a plus de monde.
> 
> À+




je ferai une recherche pour voir si ta pomme correspond a tes dires   

de toute façon tu as raison, un cercle c'est fermé et moi je suis claustrophobe


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non, parfois amok ramène une demoiselle de la salle de repos des modos, là c'est une rousse


 :affraid: imax en est  :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: imax en est  :affraid:


  

Ca tourne pas rond cette histoire de cercle

:affraid: :affraid: :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison...    une fois qu'ils feront tous partie du Cercle on aura la paix...



Nan..

Jamais.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dix pages pour savoir comment faire un groupe... Je t'enverrais tout ça s'instruire dans une boîte à partouze moi ! D'ailleurs, ça leur f'rait p'têt pas d'mal...



On rigole quand même !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: imax en est  :affraid:



Mouhahahaha.... il y a donc maintenant un membre humide dans le Cercle...    :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: imax en est  :affraid:



Attention, il y a quelques usurpateurs  (le seul moyen de vérifier étant dans le profil...)


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: imax en est  :affraid:



iMax n'existe pas©


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

Viens voir à coté, tu vas voir s'il existe pas...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

*Pour en revenir aux moutons d'Hélène*
Moi aussi je créerais bien un groupe autour d'une chose qui m'est chère. Je l'appellerai :



Le commando Pernod ©


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour en revenir aux moutons d'Hélène*
> Moi aussi je créerais bien un groupe autour d'une chose qui m'est chère. Je l'appellerai :
> 
> 
> ...




tu vas avoir du succès...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Un cercle de filles, oh yeah.  
On s'inscrit où ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu vas avoir du succès...




*Oui, hein ?*
Je me suis dit que ce serait un thème assez fédérateur


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un cercle de filles, oh yeah.
> On s'inscrit où ? :love:



 MAcounette...:love:   c'est en cours de négociations...    mais on prendra quelques mecs pour jouer avec


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAcounette...:love:   c'est en cours de négociations...    mais on prendra quelques mecs pour jouer avec


Belle Hélène  :love:
ah ouais, chic alors :love: je peux choisir celui que je veux  ? :love: :rose: pour lui taper dessus, et plus si affinités....


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Belle Hélène  :love:
> ah ouais, chic alors :love: je peux choisir celui que je veux ? :love: :rose: pour lui taper dessus, et plus si affinités....


 


Alors toi tu commences comme ça en fait.. .. tu tapes d'abord et après tu t'excuses... 
Et ça marche... ?

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais on prendra quelques mecs pour jouer avec





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... pour lui taper dessus, et plus si affinités....



*J'allais me proposer pour être le loup dans la bergerie*
mais finalement je me ravise...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Belle Hélène  :love:
> ah ouais, chic alors :love: je peux choisir celui que je veux  ? :love: :rose: pour lui taper dessus, et plus si affinités....



La bombe se... euh volcanique !  :rateau: :casse: :hosto:

 :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'allais me proposer pour être le loup dans la bergerie*
> mais finalement je me ravise...


 
Tout facon j'ai deja reservé


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi tu commences comme ça en fait.. .. tu tapes d'abord et après tu t'excuses...
> Et ça marche... ?
> 
> :love:


Et comment que ça marche... :love: on appelle ça _le principe du Volcan©_    :love:


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Bon c'est quand qu'on examine les candidatures ? :rose: :love:

Lorna a même remis son casfque pour l'occasion...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

faudrait pas avoir un groupe avant ?


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Rabat joie


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

tiens, la chose procrastinatrice se renseigne ?


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rabat joie


Ben on pourrait faire comme si et créer un groupe virtuel.  Un petit quelque chose dans la signature pour toutes les intéressées, par exemple ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Moi y a quelques années j'ai monté un groupe.

Hé ben si j'avais su, je serais allé voir les filles ce jour là...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

On appelle ça un fake !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Tronche de fake !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

J'vais démouler un fake...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais démouler un fake...


:mouais: :mouais: 

Madame est absente?


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais démouler un fake...


Fais gaffe : si c'est aux pruneaux, ça risque de.... d'aller très vite.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Et pourquoi j'vous prie mon garçon ?


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Il n'est pas question de créer un cercle exclusivement féminin, et ce pour des tas de bonnes raisons.

La principale serait que les propos qui vont y être tenus sont par définition hors charte, ces demoiselles ne pensant qu'à papoter sur les garçons et à échanger leurs expériences salaces. On peut également ajouter que toute allusion à des travaux de couture, hélas prévisible, va inévitablement aboutir a de la publicité pour des sites tels que "les laines du pingouin", "Woolmark" et autres déviances sans rapport, du type "Tupperware".

Le cercle tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui est un endroit de la plus haute moralité, fréquenté par des membres influents des forums qui philosophent sur le devenir de notre planète. Leurs travaux font l'objet de rapports transmis aux hautes autorités internationales. Toute intervention féminine ne pourrait que retarder lesdits travaux en explications basiques pour que ces dames comprennent déjà de quoi il est traité.

Les chevaliers qui composent ce cercle, à l'instar de ceux de la table ronde (encore un cercle) reflechissent à des tables de la loi, paroles posant les futures tendances, pensées et état d'esprit de notre jeunesse studieuse.

Les sports qui y sont pratiqués sont millénaires. Souvent oubliés ou détournés au fil des siècles (tel le fait de tirer sur le noeud, devenu le tir à la corde), il permettent de fusionner les membres en farandoles bon enfant et joyeuses.

Ces explications me semblaient necessaires.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux !


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

je constate que tu es le chantre du Cercle tandis que Supermoquette en est l'échanson. :style:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Mackie est le dernier representant du tirage de noeud nan ?


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les chevaliers qui composent ce cercle, à l'instar de ceux de la table ronde (encore un cercle) reflechissent à des tables de la loi, paroles posant les futures tendances, pensées et état d'esprit de notre jeunesse studieuse.
> 
> Les sports qui y sont pratiqués sont millénaires. Souvent oubliés ou détournés au fil des siècles (tel le fait de tirer sur le noeud, devenu le tir à la corde), il permettent de fusionner les membres en farandoles bon enfant et joyeuses.


Une secte. Je le savais. 

À+


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas question de créer un cercle exclusivement féminin, et ce pour des tas de bonnes raisons.
> 
> La principale serait que les propos qui vont y être tenus sont par définition hors charte, ces demoiselles ne pensant qu'à papoter sur les garçons et à échanger leurs expériences salaces. On peut également ajouter que toute allusion à des travaux de couture, hélas prévisible, va inévitablement aboutir a de la publicité pour des sites tels que "les laines du pingouin", "Woolmark" et autres déviances sans rapport, du type "Tupperware".
> 
> ...



Vu comme ça, au premier degré, ce n'est pas un cercle mais une loge.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Inutile de préciser au premier degrés minou, avec toi on a l'habitude...


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je constate que tu es le chantre du Cercle tandis que Supermoquette en est l'échanson.



D'où l'xpression : avoir l'air et l'echanson.


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas question de créer un cercle exclusivement féminin, et ce pour des tas de bonnes raisons.
> ....


 

On avait bien compris tout ça votre majesté. A force ça finit par rentrer, forcément.

Mais pour nettoyer les tables après vos brainstormings éblouissants, y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien compris tout ça votre majesté. A force ça finit par rentrer, forcément.
> 
> Mais pour nettoyer les tables après vos brainstormings éblouissants, y'a quelqu'un ?


 tu sais porter le string noir en dentelle élégamment pendant que tu passes le plumeau sur le corps viril et détendu (quoique...) d'Amok après l'une de nos réunions ? si oui, fais le 08988898 342226 44532 puis tape ** et laisse ton code de carte bleue avec la date de péremption et n'oublie pas les 3 derniers chiffres de l'holotruc derrière là où il y a ta signature... nous te tiendrons au courant de ta candidature !  :style:


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Inutile de préciser au premier degrés minou, avec toi on a l'habitude...



Vu ton tabouret, ça ne fera pas de différence.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu sais porter le string noir en dentelle élégamment pendant que tu passes le plumeau sur le corps viril et détendu (quoique...) d'Amok après l'une de nos réunions ? si oui, fais le 08988898 342226 44532 puis tape ** et laisse ton code de carte bleue avec la date de péremption et n'oublie pas les 3 derniers chiffres de l'holotruc derrière là où il y a ta signature... nous te tiendrons au courant de ta candidature !  :style:


 
Voila j'ai appelé  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien compris tout ça votre majesté. A force ça finit par rentrer, forcément.
> 
> Mais pour nettoyer les tables après vos brainstormings éblouissants, y'a quelqu'un ?


pour l'instant, une fois nos plats finis, ils passent directement dans le monte-charge d'un des forums technqiues


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu sais porter le string noir en dentelle élégamment pendant que tu passes le plumeau sur le corps viril et détendu (quoique...) d'Amok après l'une de nos réunions ? si oui, fais le 08988898 342226 44532 puis tape ** et laisse ton code de carte bleue avec la date de péremption et n'oublie pas les 3 derniers chiffres de l'holotruc derrière là où il y a ta signature... nous te tiendrons au courant de ta candidature !  :style:


 
Ben tu sais j'ai pas de cb à moi.. c'est pas encore autorisé ici.. j'habite le sud je te rappelle. mais j'ai envoyé ma doublure


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est quand qu'on examine les candidatures ? :rose: :love:
> 
> Lorna a même remis son casfque pour l'occasion...



Pour quelle occasion ? 
Et les candidatures à quoi au juste j'ai pas tout suivi là :hein: (je vais pas devoir tout lire, si ? )


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour quelle occasion ?
> Et les candidatures à quoi au juste j'ai pas tout suivi là :hein: (je vais pas devoir tout lire, si ? )


 
Si si faut tout relire 

 lornette


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu que nos Frères ont un Cercle...    Nous Soeurs des Forums souhaiterions créer aussi un Cercle... enfin un groupe de discussion....
> 
> 
> Comment faut-il procéder... ?



L'externalisation, cela fonctionne


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

évite les doublures superfourrées en provenance du Golfe du Morbihan, c'est moyennement excitant le string en dentelle sur une fourrure en poils durs... :mouais: :style:


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour quelle occasion ?
> Et les candidatures à quoi au juste j'ai pas tout suivi là :hein: (je vais pas devoir tout lire, si ? )


 
Non, non t'embêtes pas.

En gros, Elene s'est prise pour Martin Luther king, mais on s'est rapidement heurtées au principe de réalité.. 
On va demander hébergement à macounette, chez les ipodeurs je pense. La musique adoucissant les moeurs, que nous avons déjà légères, on devrait pouvoir y prospérer tranquille.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non, non t'embêtes pas.
> 
> En gros, Elene s'est prise pour Martin Luther king, mais on s'est rapidement heurtées au principe de réalité..
> On va demander hébergement à macounette, chez les ipodeurs je pense. La musique adoucissant les moeurs, que nous avons déjà légères, on devrait pouvoir y prospérer tranquille.


Ah oui chouette idée ça. :love: 
Viendez toutes chez les ipodeurs, je me sentirai moins seule en tant que fille. Et ça pompera l'audience du petit forum :love:

Et on laisse MacGeneration redevenir Mecgeneration.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En gros, Elene s'est prise pour Martin Luther king, mais on s'est rapidement heurtées au principe de réalité..



Elle s'est peut être pris pour un genre de Malcom X du pauvre tout au plus.

Mais laisse MLK ou il est, un peu de tenue...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est peut être pris pour un genre de Malcom X du pauvre tout au plus.
> 
> Mais laisse MLK ou il est, un peu de tenue...


Non, non, l'analogie avec MLK est tout à fait appropriée. _She had a dream, too._


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tout facon j'ai deja reservé



ouais, aux massages dans les douches...


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non, non t'embêtes pas.
> 
> En gros, Elene s'est prise pour Martin Luther king, mais on s'est rapidement heurtées au principe de réalité..
> On va demander hébergement à macounette, chez les ipodeurs je pense. La musique adoucissant les moeurs, que nous avons déjà légères, on devrait pouvoir y prospérer tranquille.





C'est trop d'honneur MAdo...     

Allons soyons fortes...  on les aura...    


Quant à Toi l'amoklupus...       ton cercle tu peux te le carrer où tu veux...     

*
Le Machissme* ne passera pas...     


Pis toi sony...   tu eres un mocho...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, l'analogie avec MLK est tout à fait appropriée. _She had a dream, too._



Qui t'as laissé croire que tu étais autorisée à me reprendre toi ?

Si je dis que la comparaison est malheureuse c'est qu'elle l'est, elle est même insultante.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Le Machissme* ne passera pas...


Ça non alors, il est déjà passé. Même qu'il est loin maintenant. 

À+


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça non alors, il est déjà passé. Même qu'il est loin maintenant.
> 
> À+


 
Oui. Et c'est pour ça qu'il faut protéger l'espèce. Nous avons la chance ici d'avoir de beaux spécimens. Pure race, pas abimée par le temps, et toutes ces révolutions idéologiques avilissantes 

Y'a des visites guidées parfois ? 



Sur ce bon après midi. Séminaire sur le _plaisir au travail_ ici aujourd'hui


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

toujours difficile le plaisir au travail, faut savoir trouver un coin discret


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toujours difficile le plaisir au travail, faut savoir trouver un coin discret


le bureau de la patronne, c'est souvent pas mal


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce bon après midi. Séminaire sur le _plaisir au travail_ ici aujourd'hui


En voie d'extinction, à protéger aussi. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le bureau de la patronne, c'est souvent pas mal



Gérard... la patronne...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gérard... la patronne...


 
Chanceux 

Moi c'est qu'une petite italienne au sang chaud comme la braise. Nan y'a pas de justice


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

L'Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toute intervention féminine ne pourrait que retarder lesdits travaux en explications basiques pour que ces dames comprennent déjà de quoi il est traité.






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour quelle occasion ?
> Et les candidatures à quoi au juste j'ai pas tout suivi là :hein: (je vais pas devoir tout lire, si ?)



La preuve par l'exemple ! 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Toi l'amoklupus... ton *cercle* tu peux te le *carrer* où tu veux...



Je te promets d'essayer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La preuve par l'exemple !


Ouais mais moi j'ai pas obligation de tout lire par ici ... alors que toi... _"super modérateur" _, si tu modérais un peu  ? nan ? 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te promets d'essayer !



 vala qui est mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La preuve par l'exemple !



me semble avoir déjà lu ça quelque part...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> me semble avoir déjà lu ça quelque part...



N'était-ce pas plutôt "la preuve par l'exemple vient d'en haut" ?  Mais je peux me tromper


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> N'était-ce pas plutôt "la preuve par l'exemple vient d'en haut" ?  Mais je peux me tromper



pour être tout à fait précis "l'éducation par l'exemple"   

... mais l' "éducateur" a disparu


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> me semble avoir déjà lu ça quelque part...



Toi aussi, tu as remarqué qu'ici tout n'était qu'un perpétuel recommencement ? Un peu comme un cercle...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

C'est que disait le saint pere a jesus : arrete de tourner en rond ou je te cloue l'autre pied


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour être tout à fait précis "l'éducation par l'exemple"
> 
> ... mais l' "éducateur" a disparu



il n'éduque plus, il se pahane désormais


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il n'éduque plus, il se pahane désormais



il a été vu cherchant des ouailles sur MacBidouille


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il a été vu cherchant des ouailles sur MacBidouille



mais non...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mais non...





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il a été vu cherchant des ouailles sur MacBidouille



en fait il a été vu essayer de mettre le ouaille  sur MacBidouille   

pour les brebis galeuses et autres têtes brûlées il y a largement de quoi faire un troupeau par ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mais non...



mais *si*  

on ne se refait pas. même en "nouveau membre"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAcounette...:love:   c'est en cours de négociations...    mais on prendra quelques mecs pour jouer avec





pourquoi ?   tu penses que entre filles on va s'ennuier ?


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Il est clair que là bas, on ne rigole pas ! Je me tue à dire que l'on est trop laxiste chez MacG ! 

La signature d'un modo (en couleurs !) :

_Les messages du type blague vaseuse suivis de plusieurs sauts de ligne puis d'un je sors ne sont plus tolérés. Ils nuisent à la lisibilité du forum et se détournent trop souvent du sujet initial._

Une autre :

_Si les gens ne prennent pas le temps d'écrire correctement, pourquoi d'autres devraient prendre le temps de les aider?_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi tu commences comme ça en fait.. .. tu tapes d'abord et après tu t'excuses...
> Et ça marche... ?
> 
> :love:




moi j'appellerai plus du matage des la premiere seconde de la rencontre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi y a quelques années j'ai monté un groupe.
> 
> Hé ben si j'avais su, je serais allé voir les filles ce jour là...




pourquoi ? ton groupe t'as deçu ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est clair que là bas, on ne rigole pas ! Je me tue à dire que l'on est trop laxiste chez MacG !
> 
> La signature d'un modo (en couleurs !) :
> 
> _Les messages du type blague vaseuse suivis de plusieurs sauts de ligne puis d'un je sors ne sont plus tolérés. Ils nuisent à la lisibilité du forum et se détournent trop souvent du sujet initial._



ici ce sont les modos qui le font parfois   




ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui est un endroit de la plus haute moralité, fréquenté par des membres influents des forums qui philosophent sur le devenir de notre planète. Leurs travaux font l'objet de rapports transmis aux hautes autorités internationales. Toute intervention féminine ne pourrait que retarder lesdits travaux en explications basiques pour que ces dames comprennent déjà de quoi il est traité.





haaaaaaaa bon ?????      

si c'est toi qui le dit, je m'incline Sa Majesté !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux !





je t'avais pourtant dit que c'etait inutile d'epelucher et tagliarder les oignons !!


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ici ce sont les modos qui le font parfois
> 
> ok je sors



Bah tu peux toujours aller vaser là bas si tu aimes l'ordre et la propreté...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Ne pas oublier les patins en entrant par contre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu peux toujours aller vaser là bas si tu aimes l'ordre et la propreté...



Et quel est le rapport ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Mouaaaaaaaaaarf... il est incorrigible...


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier les patins en entrant par contre


mouaaaaaa  c'est trop bon les patins...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as laissé croire que tu étais autorisée à me reprendre toi ?


Et qui t'a laissé croire, un seul instant, que tu avais la moindre chance que je ne m'autorisais pas à le faire ?   c'est bien mal me connaître. 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis que la comparaison est malheureuse c'est qu'elle l'est, elle est même insultante.


Pense ce que tu veux de ton côté, et moi du mien. 
bisous mon grand. :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

hihihi   

alors ça veut dire que la bas il n'y a que des coud'boule rouge ?    :mouais:


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihihi
> 
> alors ça veut dire que la bas il n'y a que des coud'boule rouge ?    :mouais:



Presque. Mais seul le "team" dispose d'un bouton. Ejection automatique au bout de dix pressions ! 
Et pour les titres perso, pas d'abonnement, faut juste énerver suffisamment le team.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> que tu avais la moindre chance que je ne m'autorisais pas à le faire



Tu es suissse c'est ça ? 

Francophonie, mes burnes ouais..


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Roh il est mimi quand il fait son nioub le sonny 

Le premier qui me double en % d'averto a droit a une mousse de ma part 
(j'dois etre a 20%, en 1 coup, ce qui manque pas d'exacerber BackCat  )


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Oui mignon sauf qu'évidement c'est pas moi du tout.

Sur macbidouille je m'appelle autrement...


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour être tout à fait précis "l'éducation par l'exemple"
> 
> ... mais l' "éducateur" a disparu





			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> il n'éduque plus, il se pahane désormais



Ah c'est certain que vous deux, vous ne changez pas ! Vous devriez penser à fonder un club.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Presque. Mais seul le "team" dispose d'un bouton. Ejection automatique au bout de dix pressions !
> Et pour les titres perso, pas d'abonnement, faut juste énerver suffisamment le team.


c'est donc moins ... démocratique    

je préfère ici quand même  :rose:


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihihi
> 
> alors ça veut dire que la bas il n'y a que des coud'boule rouge ?    :mouais:


 Nan, ça veut dire que là bas il va y avoir un debarquement de floudeurs !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur macbidouille je m'appelle autrement...



Chibre d'acier ?


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

Les forums ne sont pas des démocraties, de toutes façons. Pitch et Lemmmy te le confirmeront, ici, c'est aussi autoritaire et inique qu'ailleurs. 
Là-bas, c'est juste qu'en plus, ils ne savent pas picniquer.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça veut dire que là bas il va y avoir un debarquement de floudeurs !


j'ai cru comprendre ça aussi ... ça fait un peu invasion quand même    :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es suissse c'est ça ?


Oui, mais pas uniquement.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Francophonie, mes burnes ouais..


être polyglotte, c'est un dur labeur. 
Le jour où tu passeras tes journées à switcher d'une langue (vivante) à une autre sans te les brouter les tiennes, tu repasseras qu'on en cause. (du fait d'être polyglotte, pas de tes burnes)   en toute amitié.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprendre ça aussi ... ça fait un peu invasion quand même  :rateau:


 
Ca tombe bien ils sont sur invasion power board


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les forums ne sont pas des démocraties, de toutes façons. Pitch et Lemmmy te le confirmeront, ici, c'est aussi autoritaire et inique qu'ailleurs.
> Là-bas, c'est juste qu'en plus, ils ne savent pas picniquer.



Oui même que tu en voulais à mes attributs un jour


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien ils sont sur invasion power board


ah oui en effet ... mais c'était pas un jeu de mot foireux j'ai pas fait exprès  :rose: 

bref .


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui est un endroit de la plus haute moralité, fréquenté par des membres influents des forums qui philosophent sur le devenir de notre planèt.



Mouarf....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est certain que vous deux, vous ne changez pas ! Vous devriez penser à fonder un club.



On peut fonder un groupe sur Macgeneration ou bien c'est interdit ce qui confirmerait ce que nous pensons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où tu passeras tes journées à switcher d'une langue (vivante) à une autre sans te les brouter les tiennes, de burnes, tu repasseras qu'on en cause. (du polyglotte, pas de tes burnes)   en toute amitié.



Il y a tout de même de grands moments de grâce...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais pas uniquement.
> 
> 
> Le jour où tu passeras tes journées à switcher d'une langue (vivante) à une autre sans te les brouter les tiennes, de burnes, tu repasseras qu'on en cause. (du polyglotte, pas de tes burnes)



Pas l'habitude du conflit elle, ça se voit, ça transpire (j'me comprends...)...

Tout de suite c'est l'agression caractérisée, aucun recul, aucune finesse...

C'est l'apologie du "Comme tu m'as fait..." !!!
Le règne du "J'va l'dire à la maitresse..." !!!
Welcome to Gnagnaland une fois de plus.

Et on pourra même pas lui arracher les burnes...

Dramatique qu'on vous dit !!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a tout de même de grands moments de grâce...


 

N'est ce pas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a tout de même de grands moments de grâce...



Le meilleur moment c'est le "en toute amitié" de la fin...

Tu trouves pas ?

Pas grossièreté Mademoiselle s'il vous plait !!!

Amitié... j't'en foutrais moi...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas l'habitude du conflit elle, ça se voit, ça transpire (j'me comprends...)...
> 
> Tout de suite c'est l'agression caractérisée, aucun recul, aucune finesse...


Mais pas du tout... je ne vois pas où tu peux déceler la moindre agressivité dans mes propos. 
C'était de l'ironie, rien d'autre. Et de la grâce (il paraît).


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

le meilleur atout du Cercle : SonnyBoy.   :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur moment c'est le "en toute amitié" de la fin...
> 
> Tu trouves pas ?



C'est d'autant meilleur qu'elle l'a rajouté après coup !


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amitié... j't'en foutrais moi...


De grâce... quelle agressivité 



      
(y'a assez de smileys comme ça pour qu'on voie que je suis tordue de rire derrière mon écran ? on ne sait jamais.  )


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'autant meilleur qu'elle l'a rajouté après coup !



Ah j'avais pas remarqué... tu as l'oeil vielle carne...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> De grâce... quelle agressivité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuh oui, meuh oui... allez aurevoir maintenant...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui... allez aurevoir maintenant...


Chic, je vais pouvoir rester.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Chic, je vais pouvoir rester.



Typique : je m'oppose, donc j'existe... DRA-MA-TIQUE.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Typique : je m'oppose, donc j'existe... DRA-MA-TIQUE.



C'est pas moi qui le dit...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

dites, c'est  quoi le jeu....faut faire fermer le fil...?
c'est ça, et n'importe qui peut jouer....?....


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Docévil a dit:
			
		

> pet





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> prout


 
Ah ils sont beaux les 2 vieux au balcon du muppet show


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

direction macbidouille histoire de mettre de la couleur


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

nan c'est fermé


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> direction macbidouille histoire de mettre de la couleur



Non, la récré est finie, là-bas.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

tiens, fermé le sujet sur macbidule...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais là, ils vont faire pipi partout.



maintenant il va falloir laver le sol  :hein: qui qui s'y colle ?   

non non pas moi  :rose:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

pas grave, rezba, on peut encore aller leur chatouiller les c...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ils sont beaux les 2 vieux au balcon du muppet show


Ah ça oui. 
Faut dire, faut pas s'attendre à moins avec leur légendaire galanterie. :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2005)

justement, je les trouve un peu crispés ...  non ?   
il y a de jolies signatures vantant les mérites de l'automodération et puis des posts parlant de "hors-sujet" avec un smiley qui selon moi rie jaune   


on peut leur apprendre à rire vert peut-être :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu peux toujours aller vaser là bas si tu aimes l'ordre et la propreté...



Sas, j'ai bien étudié cette avenante proposition mais je vais continuer de profiter de la fine fleur de Macgeneration ici même - je la trouve un peu poussive par là-bas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, faut pas s'attendre à moins avec leur légendaire galanterie. :love:



Ça aussi c'est typique : ça broute tout le monde avec son discours féministe sur l'égalité des sexes, mais dès qu'on les remue un peu, il faudrait mettre des gants...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça aussi c'est typique : ça broute tout le monde avec son discours féministe sur l'égalité des sexes, mais dès qu'on les remue un peu, il faudrait mettre des gants...


 si tu mets des gants quand il faut les remuer aussi... 

_désolé..._ :rose:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Féministe ? tu crois que si j'étais féministe, je perdrais encore mon temps à fréquenter ce fil de discussion ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Féministe ? tu crois que si j'étais féministe, je perdrais encore mon temps à fréquenter ce fil de discussion ?



Tu crois bien que c'est ton temps que tu perds...


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ils sont beaux les 2 vieux au balcon du muppet show



C'est leur numéro de duettistes, celui qui a fait leur succès commun sur scène : PAT & TIC.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Féministe ? tu crois que si j'étais féministe, je perdrais encore mon temps à fréquenter ce fil de discussion ?



Gna gna gna...je perdrais mon temps...gna gna gna... féministe...
Beuaaaarrrkkk !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna...je perdrais mon temps...gna gna gna... féministe...
> Beuaaaarrrkkk !!!




t'as pas fini de malmemer toutes ces femmes !!!    

t'as vu l'heure?  :mouais: et le diner ?????  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

pas envie de manger n'importe quoi ce soir


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas fini de malmemer toutes ces femmes !!!
> 
> t'as vu l'heure?  :mouais: et le diner ?????  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> pas envie de manger n'importe quoi ce soir



Tu sais bien qu'avec moi on ne mange jamais n'importe quoi chérie !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est leur numéro de duettistes, celui qui a fait leur succès commun sur scène : PAT & TIC.



Ouaip. On avait un montreur de femmes en première partie. Une rareté ! (Le montreur bien sûr...)


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Dé plou zen plou fort !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien qu'avec moi on ne mange jamais n'importe quoi chérie !




ben , en attendant, j'ai du manger pizza hut a midi  :mouais: 
parce que monsieur n'a pas arreté de "chercher" mes  copine's     

j'espere que tu compte pas me laisser avec le reste de midi pour ce soir !!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy .. je te rencontre enfin .. j'ai tellement entendu parlé (ici) de toi que je révais de croiser au détour d'un topic


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Un topic...

T'as fait tes armes chez clubic toi dugland non ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Typique : je m'oppose, donc j'existe... DRA-MA-TIQUE.



je ne suis pas d'accord !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

thread .. pardon ...  comment on prononce ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> thread .. pardon ...  comment on prononce ?



On a la chance de pas avoir à prononcer alors profite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

vu que personne ne m'a entendu on va dire que j'ai reussi a le dire correctement


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois bien que c'est ton temps que tu perds...


Ah bon, parce que je pourrais perdre le temps de quelqu'un d'autre ? tu crois ? 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna...je perdrais mon temps...gna gna gna... féministe...
> Beuaaaarrrkkk !!!


Puisque je te dis que je ne suis pas féministe justement !  Ah la la, faut tout leur expliquer... :sleep: pas très _fût-fût_, les bon'z'hommes du Muppet show.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, parce que je pourrais perdre le temps de quelqu'un d'autre ? tu crois ?
> 
> 
> Puisque je te dis que je ne suis pas féministe justement !  Ah la la, faut tout leur expliquer... :sleep: pas très _fût-fût_, les bon'z'hommes du Muppet show.



Meuh oui, meuh oui explique nous !!

J'adore me faire expliquer des trucs qui n'ont pas lieu d'être par des gens qui comprennent pas le reste...

j'adore !!!
Continue !

Encore !

plus fort  !


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Hého, c'est pas écrit _"Mère Teresa pour les mono-neuronaux"_ sur mon front. Alors casse-toi. :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

D'ailleur le simple fait que tu oses t'adresser à moi sans ramper prouve que tu es féministe, le ver est dans le fruit !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors casse-toi. :mouais:



Et voilà ça dérape..


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur le simple fait que tu oses t'adresser à moi sans ramper prouve que tu es féministe, le ver est dans le fruit !!!


Ah bon, il faut un ver pour ramper ? tu te contredis.
Si je ne rampe pas, c'est que justement je ne suis pas un ver...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, il faut un ver pour ramper ? tu te contredis.
> Si je ne rampe pas, c'est que justement je ne suis pas un ver...



Dans ma phrase tu étais plutot le fruit, sauf ton respect...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le ver est dans le fruit !!!



ce n'est pas trop douloureux pour ton corps d'abraseur


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, il faut un ver pour ramper ? tu te contredis.
> Si je ne rampe pas, c'est que justement je ne suis pas un ver...



Tout le monde dit que les suisses sont neutres.

Mais c'est des conneries, le seul truc c'est que personne n'a jamais compris ce qu'ils racontent !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> sauf ton respect...



Faux-cul !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faux-cul !



Ma foi, c'est exact...:rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Mais bon, son coach tarde à jeter l'éponge...

On va finir par l'abimer.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma phrase tu étais plutot le fruit, sauf ton respect...


Ah, je préfère ça. :love:
Même si ça vient de la part d'un faux-cul (dixit ton copain et toi-même).


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je préfère ça. :love:
> Même si ça vient de la part d'un faux-cul (dixit ton copain et toi-même).



Tant mieux si tu le prends pour un compliment...:rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux si tu le prends pour un compliment...:rateau:


Vaut mieux être un fruit qu'un ver, surtout si c'est une pomme. Puis je n'ai rien contre les vers. Ou plutôt : je préfère les serpents.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux être un fruit qu'un ver, surtout si c'est une pomme. Puis je n'ai rien contre les vers. Ou plutôt : je préfère les serpents.



Sécurité !!!!

Oui, bonjour...

C'est elle oui.

Ben elle divague, depuis une heure.

Attention elle peut être agressive, vous devriez l'endormir.

Merci messieurs, vous faites un sacré boulot.:love:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Tu jettes l'éponge ? déjà ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Oui allo...

Internée.. si vous le dites, c'est vous le professionnel.

Non, non moi j'la connais pas, je passais juste...

Ses affaires ?

Non j'en ferai rien.

Aurevoir docteur.

Clic.


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> On peut fonder un groupe sur Macgeneration ou bien c'est interdit ce qui confirmerait ce que nous pensons



Continue de penser et lis cette réponse : evidemment, c'est totalement interdit !*

Sinon, Doc et Sonny, je vous trouve un peu léger sur ce coup là : se moquer d'une femme, Suisse de surcroit, c'est tellement facile ... 

* Cela s'applique aussi au "nous", bien sûr.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Pff.... et moi qui m'attendais à un peu plus de résistance. :sleep:


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu jettes l'éponge ? déjà ?



pour aller prendre son bain...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Et jouer au sous marin...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour aller prendre son bain...


Enfin ! un être humain normal... :love:
Merci Elene.... 
C'est pas pour dire, mais ils sont un peu étranges, par ici...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour aller prendre son bain...




 il l'avait pas déjà pris ... en 1996


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> il l'avait pas déjà pris ... en 1996



C'est vrai mais ce soir j'ai rencard... *Edit de l'Amok : *Sonnyyyyyyy : merde ! Tiens toi un peu !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et jouer au sous marin...



avec ton périscope...     en acier


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ! un être humain normal... :love:
> Merci Elene....
> C'est pas pour dire, mais ils sont un peu étranges, par ici...



Ninette, elle avait tout peur...

Te redresserais tout ça à coup de latte moi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais ce soir j'ai rencard...



Tiens... Je crois qu'on vient d'atteindre un palier.


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais ce soir j'ai rencard... alors je vais me faire tout beau



allez tiens un kissss


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec ton périscope...     en acier


Il a une prothèse ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> t'es vraiment un  gros dégueulasse...



T'aime ça hein...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ninette, elle avait tout peur...


Moi, peur ?  c'est pas moi qui ai essayé de terminer le débat en appellant l'ambulance...    alors c'est qui qui avait peur, hein ? 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Te redresserais tout ça à coup de latte moi !


T'as pas intérêt... sinon tu vas devoir te commander un menuisier vite fait bien fait pour te redresser ta "latte" (ou ce qui en restera)


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Elle est pas mignonne bisounours ?

Le problème c'est que je m'ennuie vite...en ta compagnie...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas mignonne bisounours ?
> 
> Le problème c'est que je m'ennuie vite...en ta compagnie...


Tu sais quoi ? c'est réciproque. Elle n'est pas belle la vie ? ... :love: (sans toi bien sûr)


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Continue de penser et lis cette réponse : evidemment, c'est totalement interdit !*
> 
> Sinon, Doc et Sonny, je vous trouve un peu léger sur ce coup là : se moquer d'une femme, Suisse de surcroit, c'est tellement facile ...
> 
> * Cela s'applique aussi au "nous", bien sûr.



Elle me parle, je l'abrase...

Normal.

Qu'elle aille parler aux êtres humains normaux comme elle dit si bien.

A partir de maintenant y a un ballon de plus dans ma petite boite pour le tir au fusil à plomb..


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Pour moi c'est la fête forraine tous les jours ici...

Pan !

Pan pan !!

Tu gagnes jamais rien ou des conneries, mais tu t'éclates.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais ce soir j'ai rencard... *Edit de l'Amok : *Sonnyyyyyyy : merde ! Tiens toi un peu !!!!!!



C'est parce qu'il y avait une faute à BOURRELET ?

Je me rappelle l'avoir écrit avec un seul R.

Ah amok, je te reconnais bien là, perfectionniste.

La prochaine fois je dirais le "minaret".


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il a une prothèse ?



C'est une façon de présenter les choses


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'il y avait une faute à BOURRELET ?
> 
> Je me rappelle l'avoir écrit avec un seul R.
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas plutôt "bourre-les"


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une façon de présenter les choses



La présentation c'est important.

Bien présentée sur un plateau d'argent avec une petite jardinière de légumes à coté, et quelques baies ça a quand même une autre gueule...

Chez moi on sert au torpilleur !

Y en a un peu plus, j'vous la mets quand même ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt "bourre-les"



Amok !!

C'est lui  !

Quel dégueulasse... heureusement que je suis là !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Doc et Sonny, je vous trouve un peu léger sur ce coup là : se moquer d'une femme [...] c'est tellement facile ...





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> La principale serait que les propos qui vont y être tenus sont par définition hors charte, ces demoiselles ne pensant qu'à papoter sur les garçons et à échanger leurs expériences salaces. On peut également ajouter que toute allusion à des travaux de couture, hélas prévisible, va inévitablement aboutir a de la publicité pour des sites tels que "les laines du pingouin", "Woolmark" et autres déviances sans rapport, du type "Tupperware".



Tu disais ?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok !!
> 
> C'est lui !
> 
> Quel dégueulasse... heureusement que je suis là !


 
Et collabo en plus ....


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Ces deux là, même avec de grandes pompes, du platre sur la tronche et un nez rouge, ils font peur aux enfants. A chaque fois, je les imagine en père Noel genre Jugnot au début du film "le père Noel est une ordure", faisant de la pub pour le "réveillon surprise au Pigalos" et donnant des baffes aux chiares !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ces deux là, même avec de grandes pompes, du platre sur la tronche et un nez rouge, ils font peur aux enfants. A chaque fois, je les imagine en père Noel genre Jugnot au début du film "le père Noel est une ordure", faisant de la pub pour le "réveillon surprise au Pigalos" et donnant des baffes aux chiares !



Tu plaisantes !!

J'adÔre les enfants !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Et Doquéville fera une trés bonne mère j'en suis sur.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

ça se transforme en partouze votre groupe de prière


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

N'empêche que si j'étais Roberta...

Soit, elle cuit bien les pates, mais visiblement tu sembles plus sur le point de filer à l'orthézienne* avec le Doc (et ses Rollmops légendaires) que de continuer à tricoter du spaghetti à l'italienne avec notre transalpine.



* On peut également dire : _à l'anglaise_, mais c'est moins francais.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça se transforme en partouze votre groupe de prière



Ouais mais tout le monde ne l'apprécie pas de la même manière...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Continue de penser et lis cette réponse : evidemment, c'est totalement interdit !*
> 
> Sinon, Doc et Sonny, je vous trouve un peu léger sur ce coup là : se moquer d'une femme, Suisse de surcroit, c'est tellement facile ...
> 
> * Cela s'applique aussi au "nous", bien sûr.



euh je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre : tu me suggères de continuer de penser mais lorsque nous pensons, c'est interdit, bien sûr   j'ai bon


----------



## katelijn (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisantes !!
> 
> J'adÔre les enfants !!!





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et Doquéville fera une trés bonne mère j'en suis sur.



Vive la nouvelle génération


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

purée ça frictionne ici, zou je rentre suivre tout ça


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> euh je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre : tu me suggères de continuer de penser mais lorsque nous pensons, c'est interdit, bien sûr   j'ai bon



Toi, tu es fin prêt pour intégrer un éventuel cercle féminin !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> transalpine



Y a dans ce mot quelque chose qui sonne agréablement à mes oreilles...

J'aime la moto ça doit être ça...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que si j'étais Roberta...




ben , la Princess est un peu (beaucoup ) deçue aujourd'hui :
elle trouve que dans ce thread comme dans quelques autres dans le bar 
l'ambiance est assez grasse pour ne pas dire lourdasse


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , la Princess est un peu (beaucoup ) deçue aujourd'hui :
> elle trouve que dans ce thread comme dans quelques autres dans le bar
> l'ambiance est assez grasse pour ne pas dire lourdasse



L'ambiance est telle qu'on la fait ma poulette.

Chacun, sa définition du "lourd", chez moi c'est la mienne qui l'emporte évidement.


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a dans ce mot quelque chose qui sonne agréablement à mes oreilles...
> 
> J'aime la moto ça doit être ça...



Je pencherai plutôt pour le côté gros porteur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu me suggères de continuer de penser



Pour connaître un peu l'Amok, je t'assure que jamais il ne te demanderait quoi que ce soit qui soit au-dessus de tes forces. Pas ça en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et Doquéville fera une trés bonne mère j'en suis sur.



Il faut bien admettre que je fais partie de ces trop rares hommes capables de donner le sein. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisantes !!
> 
> J'adÔre les enfants !!!



Et tu les cuisines comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a dans ce mot quelque chose qui sonne agréablement à mes oreilles...
> 
> J'aime la moto ça doit être ça...



Régime sans selle, évidemment !


----------



## katelijn (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu les cuisines comment ?



au FD


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour connaître un peu l'Amok, je t'assure que jamais il ne te demanderait quoi que ce soit qui soit au-dessus de tes forces. Pas ça en tout cas.



Pas trop fatigué ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu es fin prêt pour intégrer un éventuel cercle féminin !



Quel honneur d'être coopté par Vous


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ?   tu penses que entre filles on va s'ennuier ?


ben apparement vu le foin pour ce cercle, c'est qui qui le fait ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

oh putain comme j'ai ris, m'a fallu trois minutes pour voir sur quel forum c'était ! LOL !


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

oui, c'est le cercle des inscrits sur macbidouille


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

en matiere de cercle, il y en a un, qui n'est pas mal...
il a un peu la presentation de celle des frere du forum...
et c'est facile d'y acceder....
en plus bacbidouille en est la salle de discution secrete.....
j'ai essayé une fois ce cercle....et on s'y sent bien....
quoi que a la longue, ce soit un peu lassant...
enfin, si ça vous dit, pour y acceder, demandez un Ban...  
en plus, c'est classe le "Banni des forums"...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est le cercle des inscrits sur macbidouille


On commence à être pas mal


----------



## Bilbo (15 Juin 2005)

'tain, j'ai un de ces retards ! 


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite c'est l'agression caractérisée, aucun recul, aucune finesse...


Il l'a posté.  Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'il me scotche comme ça mais ça surprend toujours autant. :bebe:





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> dites, c'est  quoi le jeu....faut faire fermer le fil...?
> c'est ça, et n'importe qui peut jouer....?....


C'est vachement dur de faire fermer les fils en ce moment. Faut y aller à l'arme nucléaire, mais elle présente un inconvénient, il n'y a vraiment plus rien à récupérer après. 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , en attendant, j'ai du manger pizza hut a midi  :mouais:


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Mamamiiiiaa. :hosto:


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée ça frictionne ici, zou je rentre suivre tout ça


Oui hein ? Je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout relever. 



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Grug a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfff, moi j'y vais jamais.    

À+


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Pour y rentrer vous allez devoir vous les brûler...          les Pieds    :rateau: *​


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Mouhahahaha, SM et sa nouvelle signature

Et ya même la fleur dans les cheveux


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

Plait-il ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?


Mouhahahahahahahaha

C'est encore plus drôle

Et l'avatar   [mode écroulé de rire]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en plus, c'est classe le "Banni des forums"...




*Ca te manque ?*


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

Pardon ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahaha, SM et sa nouvelle signature
> Et ya même la fleur dans les cheveux




*Tiens SM a modifié son avatar*
il a la tête dans le ©


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pardon ?


[Mode ecroulé de rire, tape sur le plancher]

Lui aussi 

Faut arrêter les gars, j'en pleure de rire


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Bientôt tu pleureras pour une autre raison


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

Et moi est-ce que je peux mettre ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sur mon avatar ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Bien sur


----------



## Bilbo (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi est-ce que je peus mettre ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu n'oublies pas le ®, je ne vois pas où est le problème.

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'ai un de ces retards !
> Il l'a posté.  Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'il me scotche comme ça mais ça surprend toujours autant. :bebe:



Qu'est ce que tu entends par là ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

Ou encore "Membre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"  dans sa signature...  :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Je peux spyro ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'oublies pas le ®, je ne vois pas où est le problème.


C'est juste !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila c'est en règle


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore "Membre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"dans ton cercle" ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "dans ton cercle" ?


[edit] Ou plutôt "de ton cercle" puisque précédé par Membre


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

A propos d'avatar??? 
C'est quoi que tu as mis sur ta tête Spyro???  :mouais: Une couronne???   

  :love:


----------



## Mac et Kette (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore "Membre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hohohohoh.....

j'en veux un....
imagine...

*Mac et Kette, membre dans ton c..*

ho.....ça c'est cool...je peux le mettre comme ça..?....


----------



## Mac et Kette (15 Juin 2005)

je teste juste pour voir....



HA.....ça le fait.....


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi que tu as mis sur ta tête Spyro???  :mouais: Une couronne???


C'est mon copain Sparx, version tacobel (en bas à droite on le voit mieux )


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon copain Sparx, version tacobel (en bas à droite on le voit mieux )


 me suis demandée si c'était pas des cornes de rennes... :rose:


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

Ah oui c'est la petite libellule qui va ramasser les diamants pour toi    

(Oui Spyro est un esclavagiste   )


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est la petite libellule qui va ramasser les diamants pour toi


Et qui mange des papillons pour me rendre de la santé, _mais il faut pas le répéter à maiwen_ 

Et c'est pas un esclave, c'est un copain


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et qui mange des papillons pour me rendre de la santé, _mais il faut pas le répéter à maiwen_
> 
> Et c'est pas un esclave, c'est un copain


j'ai entendu    
mais par contre je comprends plus du tout de quoi vous parlez ... alors bon  



			
				Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> *Mac et Kette, membre dans ton c..*
> 
> ho.....ça c'est cool...je peux le mettre comme ça..?....


ça c'est fin ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est fin ...


je dirais que c'est plutôt long et épais


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais par contre je comprends plus du tout de quoi vous parlez...


Ah les jeunes aucune culture


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

il parle du machin ridicule qu'il à sur la tête


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que son nouveau look n'est pas très réussi au dragon, je le préfère avec une cagoule


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Sinon je pensais à un truc...

Les filles, à défaut de groupe, vous pourriez nous faire voir votre croupe ?

Non ?


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je pensais à un truc...
> 
> Les filles, à défaut de groupe, vous pourriez nous faire voir votre croupe ?
> 
> Non ?



Tiens monte là-dessus,    tu verras Montmartre..


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

mais heureusement c'est un autre monde


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais heureusement c'est un autre monde


 Tu les as degotes ou ceux-la ?  z'ont pas l'air tres degourdis :rateau:   

Z'ont reellement existe ? 


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

Quel manque de culture madame thing !


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as degotes ou ceux-la ?  z'ont pas l'air tres degourdis :rateau:
> 
> Z'ont reellement existe ?
> 
> ...



la c'est la version habiller


----------



## Bilbo (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel manque de culture madame thing !


Un autre monde tu l'avais dit ! 

  

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un autre monde tu l'avais dit !
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Pas une grosse découverte non plus...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

voila l'ex cardinal, lui, saisi mes jeux de mots fin comme demis roussos


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Ceci dit, à mon époque, c'était trust ou téléphone.

Moi c'était trust.


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voila l'ex cardinal, lui, saisi mes jeux de mots fin comme demis roussos




ils étaient pourtant facile  tiens ça me rappel cendrion :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voila l'ex cardinal, lui, saisi mes jeux de mots fin comme demis roussos


T'as décidément trop de succès toi, ton compte va être effacé


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'était trust.




c'est l'évidence même :love: 

_anti-social, anti-social, anti-social, anti-social, _


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel manque de culture madame thing !


 C'est pas trop mon genre hein, c'est normal 

C'est pas vraiment le genre de trucs que j'ecoute non plus :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh oui....

C'est par le manque de curiosité, et le manque de culture que vous allez tous disparaitre.


----------



## Bilbo (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, à mon époque, c'était trust ou téléphone.
> 
> Moi c'était trust.


Ça ne m'étonne pas. 







À+


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop mon genre hein, c'est normal
> 
> C'est pas vraiment le genre de trucs que j'ecoute non plus :rateau:



tu n'a jamais écouter trust ?   ni téléphone ?  :mouais: même pas un p'tit indochine ?  :rateau: 

(bon d'accord je sors)


































































































_j'ai demander a la lune ..._


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne m'étonne pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rohhhhh  bernie :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Les démons de jésus...


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop mon genre hein, c'est normal
> 
> C'est pas vraiment le genre de trucs que j'ecoute non plus :rateau:



D'un autre coté ils se sont séparés en 86... T'étais toute pitiote 

Mais bon je suis sure que tu connais leur chansons :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté ils se sont séparés en 86... T'étais toute pitiote
> 
> Mais bon je suis sure que tu connais leur chansons :love:




_un jour j'irai  a New-York avec toi ..._ par exemple


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _un jour j'irai  a New-York avec toi ..._ par exemple


En gros t'en connais pas beaucoup plus, à part ce qui a commencé à passer à la radio. :rateau:

_Flipper, ploum-ploum,_ ou même _les ils et les ons _, tu connais pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En gros t'en connais pas beaucoup plus, à part ce qui a commencé à passer à la radio. :rateau:
> 
> _Flipper, ploum-ploum,_ ou même _les ils et les ons _, tu connais pas.



Y a quand même un max de types qui tripent sur le fait de connaitre, le petit machin inconnu du grand public qui va faire d'eux un être à part.

Inquiètant tout ça.
Trés inquiètant.


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand même un max de types qui tripent sur le fait de connaitre, le petit machin inconnu du grand public qui va faire d'eux un être à part.
> 
> Inquiètant tout ça.
> Trés inquiètant.




Bah quoi ??? Tu connais pas Flipper, le dauphin


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ??? Tu connais pas Flipper, le dauphin


 nan, j'connais daphnée, la flippée


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand même un max de types qui tripent sur le fait de connaitre, le petit machin inconnu du grand public qui va faire d'eux un être à part.
> 
> Inquiètant tout ça.
> Trés inquiètant.



Va dire ça aux "fondus" du forum "intel-mac" ou "rumeur" avant d'agiter ton petit drapeau.

Si la culture générale s'arrête au top50, elle va pas atteindre des niveaux c'est certain.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ??? Tu connais pas Flipper, le dauphin



Par contre j'me sens comme une boule de flipper !

Qui roule...


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'me sens comme une boule de flipper !
> 
> Qui roule...


 corrine charby :love: :rateau:

keskongagn' ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

Il semblerait en l'occurence que Mackie n'ait pas choisi ce titre au hasard, et le "" qui suit est là pour renforcer cette impression, surtout si on envisage que la réponse était destinée à une personne qu'il a rencontrée lors d'une AES si mes souvenirs sont bons.

D'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas le cas, nous connaissons bien assez notre Mackie international pour savoir qu'il y a peu de posts signés "une" qui échappent a son bot de surveillance...

Inviter une jeune fille à jouer au flipper est quand même bien moins efficace que lui proposer un voyage à New-York...

Faire le distingo entre le "bon" Téléphone (les faces B, pour reprendre une expression antédiluvienne) et le "mauvais" (ce qui passe en radio et est donc immédiatement considéré comme commercial dans le sens péjoratif du terme) me semble, de plus, un peu étrange.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'me sens comme une boule de flipper !
> 
> Qui roule...



t'es lourd! tu me l'as encore remis dans la tete pour la journée....


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait en l'occurence que Mackie n'ait pas choisi ce titre au hasard, et le "" qui suit est là pour renforcer cette impression, surtout si on envisage que la réponse était destinée à une personne qu'il a rencontrée lors d'une AES si mes souvenirs sont bons.
> 
> D'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas le cas, nous connaissons bien assez notre Mackie international pour savoir qu'il y a peu de posts signés "une" qui échappent a son bot de surveillance...
> 
> Inviter une jeune fille à jouer au flipper est quand même bien moins efficace que lui proposer un voyage à New-York...



ça dépend si c'est elle qui fait le flipper...


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

bon toujours pas de réponses sur la façon de créer un Cercle...     c'est pas très fair-play that thing..


----------



## benjamin (22 Juin 2005)

Je vous ai pourtant dit, je ne sais plus où, que nous pouvions en discuter, moyennant l'élaboration (légère) d'un projet. Et depuis, je n'ai rien vu venir.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Ça vire à l'obsession dites-donc !?!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai pourtant dit, je ne sais plus où


Au Cercle ?


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

Un groupe il y en a déjà un, non ? "le cercle". Alors pourquoi en créer un deuxième ?


----------



## benjamin (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au Cercle ?



Ah oui, voilà, c'était donc ça


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

Envoyez vos projets ! Ils seront lus avec la plus grande attention ! mais n'oubliez pas que les petits cadeaux aident parfois a prendre une décision difficile, lorsque deux concurrents sont proches !


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un groupe il y en a déjà un, non ? "le cercle". Alors pourquoi en créer un deuxième ?


 
Trop rouge celui ci


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trop rouge celui ci



Ce n'est pas avec ce genre de propos subversifs que tu vas aider ta copine !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trop rouge celui ci



*Genre *
celui-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez vos projets ! Ils seront lus avec la plus grande attention ! mais n'oubliez pas que les petits cadeaux aident parfois a prendre une décision difficile, lorsque deux concurrents sont proches !


 
Nous on a déjà un groupe non officiel et top secret


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai pourtant dit, je ne sais plus où, que nous pouvions en discuter, moyennant l'élaboration (légère) d'un projet. Et depuis, je n'ai rien vu venir.



Bon j'avais zappé le projet à élaborer... et là il fait beaucoup trop chaud, ça ramollit les méninges... 

Alors sur ce je me retire  Bien à vous MAcelene...  bye bye


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

Ah ben voilà ! et après on nous accuse !


----------



## benjamin (22 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Nous on a déjà un groupe non officiel et top secret



C'est le gage d'une certaine crédibilié


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà ! et après on nous accuse !



Tu m'étonnes ! Quelle bande d'amateurs... Ah ca, pour gueuler comme des squonces au scandale, ca y va ! Pour faire un dossier expliquant l'interêt d'un cercle, y'a plus personne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un cercle, c'est sérieux, merde !



Nan, un cercle, c'est rond, un truc sérieux, ça doit être carré, bordé.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

t'as que ton lit qui soit sérieux alors ?


----------

